# Italian and Romance words



## lifes2good

Hi, I apologize for asking my question in English, I have just begun to study Greek. I am trying to compile a list of Modern Greek words of Romance origin, especially Italian and Latin. For example I think μπράτσο is Italian.  So far I couldnt find anything online.

Thank you in advance! This is my first post here.


----------



## lettoula

Hi
I found some stuff,but it'all in Greek.

*Δάνεια από τη λατινική* Η λατινική είναι η γλώσσα που επικράτησε από τα μέσα του 2ου αι. π.Χ. έως και την τουρκική κατάκτηση του 16ου αι. μ.Χ. στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Ευρώπης και σε περιοχές της ανατολικής Ασίας. Το ανατολικό τμήμα του ρωμαϊκού κράτους, το οποίο μετεξελίχθηκε σε βυζαντινό κράτος, είχε μέχρι τον 6ο αι. μ.Χ. ως επίσημη γλώσσα τη λατινική, η οποία αργότερα αντικαταστάθηκε από τη μεσαιωνική ελληνική. Κάτω από αυτές τις συνθήκες, ήταν επόμενο η ελληνική γλώσσα να δανειστεί πληθώρα γλωσσικών στοιχείων από τη λατινική, ένας μεγάλος αριθμός των οποίων επιβιώνει και στη σημερινή ελληνική γλώσσα.
Στον τομέα της _Φωνητικής, _της _Φωνολογίας _και της _Σύνταξης _οι επιδράσεις είναι ανύπαρκτες, αν εξαιρέσει κανείς τη συμβολή της λατινικής στη διαφοροποίηση της ελληνικής γλώσσας κατά τη μεσαιωνική περίοδο.
Στον τομέα της _Μορφολογίας_ η ελληνική δανείστηκε από τη λατινική ορισμένα επιθήματα, μερικά από τα οποία επιβιώνουν στη σημερινή ελληνική: α) -*άτος* (λατ. -atus), π.χ. πιπεράτος, καρυδάτος, β) *-άριος* (λατ. -arius ), π.χ. βιβλιοθηκάριος, σχολάριος, γ) *-ίσιος* (λατ. -ensis), π.χ. βουνίσιος, καμπίσιος, δ)* -πουλο* (λατ. -ullus), π.χ. αρχοντόπουλο.
Στον τομέα του _Λεξιλογίου_ επιβιώνει στη σημερινή ελληνική ένας αρκετά μεγάλος αριθμός δανείων από τη λατινική, τα οποία μάλιστα έχουν προσαρμοστεί στη μορφολογία της ελληνικής· τα δάνεια αυτά αφορούν τους έξής τομείς: α) μήνες (Ιανουάριος, Φεβρουάριος κτλ.), β) διοίκηση και στρατός (πρίγκιπας, καγκελάριος, κάστρο, φουσάτο), γ) αντικείμενα σπιτιού (κούπα, κανάτα, κουρτίνα, σκάλα, πόρτα), δ) τρόφιμα (μαρούλι, γαρδούμπα, μούστος), ε) αντικείμενα γραφής (κώδικας, πένα, μεμβράνη).
Παραμένουν επίσης στη σημερινή ελληνική ορισμένες εκφράσεις της λατινικής, οι οποίες έχουν αποκτήσει ειδική στερεοτυπική σημασία, όπως ad hoc, sine qua non, in medias res, casus belli κ.ά.
 
  *2.2.4. Δάνεια από την ιταλική και     τη βενετσιάνικη*
 ​ Οι Βενετοί εμφανίζονται στο Βυζάντιο στις αρχές του 13ου αι. και κατέχουν ένα μεγάλο μέρος του μέχρι την τουρκική κατάκτηση, ενώ μέχρι το 17ο αι. κατέχουν τα Ιόνια νησιά. Παράλληλα, όλο αυτό το διάστημα είναι κυρίαρχοι στη Μεσόγειο Θάλασσα. Από τις σχέσεις αυτές η ελληνική γλώσσα δανείστηκε ορισμένα γλωσσικά στοιχεία, από τα οποία επιβιώνουν στη σημερινή ελληνική λέξεις κυρίως του ναυτικού λεξιλογίου, όπως _αρμάδα, πόρτο, κουβέρτα _κ.ά.
Οι σχέσεις των Ελλήνων με τους Ιταλούς χρονολογούνται από το 16ο αι., όταν πολλοί Έλληνες λόγιοι κατέφυγαν στην Ιταλία, η οποία αποτελούσε την εποχή εκείνη το πνευματικό κέντρο της Αναγέννησης. Οι σχέσεις αυτές συνεχίστηκαν και τον 20ο αι. μέσω της κυριαρχίας των Ιταλών στα Δωδεκάνησα αλλά και μέσω των πολιτικοοικονομικών και μορφωτικών σχέσεων της Ιταλίας με την Ελλάδα. Η επίδραση των ιταλικών στα ελληνικά αφορά κυρίως τον τομέα του _Λεξιλογίου_ και έχει επηρεάσει πάρα πολλούς τομείς της κοινωνικής δραστηριότητας, αλλά κυρίως τους εξής τομείς: α) τέχνη και μόδα (βάρδος, βιόλα, κομπανία, φούγκα, παντελόνι, φούστα, κονσέρτο, σόλο), β) ναυσιπλοΐα (κάβος, πουνέντης, αμπάρα, καναβάτσο, μπαρκάρω, κουμαντάρω, σινιάλο), γ) συγγένεια και επαγγέλματα (κουνιάδος, κουμπάρος, μπαρμπέρης, μαραγκός, πιλότος, ταπετσιέρης, τορναδόρος), δ) τρόφιμα ( γκαζόζα, μουστάρδα, καραμέλα, κομπόστα, κρέμα, πάστα, σαλάτα, κουφέτο, περγαμόντο, σαλάμι).
Μεγαλύτερη επίδραση, όπως ήταν φυσικό, από τη βενετσιάνικη και την ιταλική δέχτηκαν τα διάφορα ιδιώματα των Επτανήσων και των Δωδεκανήσων, καθώς και η κατωϊταλική διάλεκτος.


----------



## winegrower

lifes2good said:


> Hi, I apologize for asking my question in English, I have just begun to study Greek. I am trying to compile a list of Modern Greek words of Romance origin, especially Italian and Latin. For example I think μπράτσο is Italian. So far I couldnt find anything online.
> 
> Thank you in advance! This is my first post here.


I suppose you mean of* Roman* origin. *Romance* reffers to a style of prose and narrative (see here).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romance_(genre)


----------



## lifes2good

Thank you Lettoula and winegrower for your replies! I can use a translation tool for the Greek 

What I meant to say was Romance Language, such as Italian, Spanish and French, which are all descended from Latin

Thank you again.


----------



## winegrower

I apologise, I was wrong before when I corrected you, I looked it up and saw that indeed there is the term *Romance* for the languages you mentioned. I hope the modulators wan't spank me for this!


----------



## Dattelpalme

I know a few words:

το μπάνιο --> Italian: il bagno (bathroom)
η σκούπα --> Italian: la scopa (broom)
η μπλούζα --> French: la blouse
η μπάλα --> French: la balle
το μπαλέτο --> Italian: il balletto (ballet)
η γάτα --> Italian: il gatto, Spanish: el gato [from Latin: cattus = cat]
η πόρτα --> Italian: la porta=door [from Latin: porta = gate]
το ασανσέρ --> French: l'ascenseur=lift
η τουαλέτα --> French: la toilette, Italian: la toeletta = toilet


----------



## orthophron

Most of Greek words beginning with μπ, ντ, γκ are foreign, coined in Greek late (those coined long time ago from Latin, normally have β,δ,γ). So, perhaps you could try to find an on-line dictionary and type, for instance, "μπα" to get all words beginning with "μπα" and check each one and so on.


----------



## orthophron

I 've found a dictionary for you here which states the etymology also. The technique I mentioned in my previous post seems to be working.


----------



## lifes2good

Wow, thank you all. I really appreciate your help.  Orthophron, that dictionary will work perfectly!


----------



## vatrahos

lifes2good said:


> Hi, I apologize for asking my question in English, I have just begun to study Greek. I am trying to compile a list of Modern Greek words of Romance origin, especially Italian and Latin. For example I think μπράτσο is Italian.  So far I couldnt find anything online.
> Thank you in advance! This is my first post here.



Hello, I just wanted to leave a comment on your specific example: *μπράτσο*. 

This is an example of what I call "linguistic ping-pong," a game that Greek and Latin and Italian have played with each other for centuries. 

The word is actually of Ancient Greek origin: *Βραχίων*, which meant the forearm. (We still have derivatives in Modern Greek, such as the anatomical term *βραχίονας* or the jewelery *βραχιόλι*).

Anyway, *Βραχίων* was borrowed by the Romans (late Classical Latin) and became *Bracchium*. Years and ages passed and eventually this Latin word was "Italicized" and became *Braccio*, and from there the word eventually came back to Greece (having had its passport stamped at Igoumenitsa, I'm sure), now known as *μπράτσο*.  

There are several other examples of this sort of back and forth between Greece and Italy, though none are coming to my mind at the moment. Anyone else have any examples?


----------



## vatrahos

*Μπάνιο* is also such an example:

*βαλανείον* (Ancient Greek)
*Balineum* (Old Latin)
*Balneum* (Classical Latin)
*Bannium* (Medieval Latin)
*Bagno *(Italian)
*Μπάνιο* (Modern Greek)


----------



## vatrahos

Ah, and it appears that *σούσουρο* is another example. 

[We have the word in English as well -- *susurrus*] 

In Ancient Greek there was a verb *συρίζω* which meant to whistle, to hiss, to play the flute (that is, the *σύριγξ*). There was a noun as well -- *συριγμός* -- which meant a hissing sound, a whisper, or the sound of a flute.

This root -- *συρ* -- passed into Latin and formed the verb *susurrare*, though it seems to have undergone reduplication (αναδιπλασιασμός). The noun became *susurrus*, meaning again a whisper, a hiss, or a hum. It later passed into the Venetian dialect as *sussuro* and from there re-entered the Greek world as *σουσούρο*. 

The Ancient Greek verb still exists as well, having suffered only a slight deformation (*συρίζω* ----> *σφυρίζω*). 

These days, though, mostly referees σφυρίζουν, not so much the floutists.


----------



## vatrahos

I just remembered my favorite example:* παντελόνι*!

This word comes from the Greek name *Παντελεήμων* (probably a combination of *παντα *+ *έλεος*), a Christian saint who lived in the 3rd Century ACE, I believe, and was killed by centuriοns. His name means "all merciful" or "always merciful."

For some reason Saint Παντελεήμων (or Παντελεήμονας) reached Italy and became a favorite Saint of the Venetians.

Centuries pass ...

In the early Renaissance (the Fifteenth Century), the _Comedia dell' arte_, a comical theatrical tradition, was gaining great popularity in Italy. One of the main characters of this play was an old merchant, very grumpy and avaricious, like Scrooge, who never gave money to anyone, nor showed mercy to the poor. Ironically, the creators of the _Comedia dell' arte_ gave him the name *Pantalone*, that is to say, "the merciful one," despite the fact that he had no mercy. (He was also involved in quite a few love intrigues, but that's another story altogether.)

_Pantalone_ had one very striking aspect in his costume: he wore these strange, tight clothes around his legs, made out of sackcloth. Most people in that period wore very loose, puffy, embroidered fabric around their legs, and Pantalone's dress was quite unusual.

When the _Comedia dell' arte_ left Italy and came to tour France, the French found _Pantalone_'s clothes so unique that they began to make copies and sell them as the latest fashion, calling them *Pantalons*. The new clothes became a hit all over western Europe: in England they called them *Pantaloons* (or *pants*), while in Italy they called them *Pantaloni*.

This term -- along with the pants themselves -- then came back to Greece, where people still wear their *παντελόνια* to this day ... without realizing they are wearing a Byzantine Saint on their legs.


----------



## Ansonesque

This has been an extremely interesting post! Thank you all for your input!

The word - κουζίνα comes to mind, from the Latin coquina, Italian - cucina...


----------



## winegrower

Looking for "loanwords", you will find amazing things. See this: Another loanword is *μαρμελάδα*. Its ancestor is the Greek word "μελίμηλoν". Μελίμηλoν was initially the name of a pear, and later the quince fruit engrafted with apple. The word passed in Latin as melimelum that is "sort of sweet apple", then in Vulgar Latin became melimellus and from there passed in the Romance languages. The Portuguese called it marmelo. And because from quince we make marmalade, *marmelata* came to mean quince-jelly and finally all kinds of marmalade!


----------

